# Herping trip; frogs



## Kitah (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I was going to find snakes, though only saw one keelback... these are some of the frogs I stopped to take photos of.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice, you have to love those big New Hollands with their weird shaped heads, all mouth.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 17, 2009)

awwww cute


----------



## Kupres (Apr 17, 2009)

So cute, The GTF looks like a gypsy begger!!!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 17, 2009)

Great photos, I wish I saw some Cyclorana when I was in Townsville.

Aaron


----------



## Kitah (Apr 17, 2009)

They're certainly intersting Jason.. When I went to pull over for the first guy my friend wondered what I was doing, because she thought it was a toad from a distance; was rather large and seemed to be sitting fairly upright. 

thanks guys  if you have any photos of frogs you've found on your travels feel free to share


----------



## jordo (Apr 17, 2009)

You always come back with some good frog frogs, love the first one.


----------



## wizz (Apr 17, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 18, 2009)

what's the last frog in the pic?? is it a marsh frog??? cuz that's the exact one that hopped all the way into my lounge room few weeks ago... 

cheers!!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 18, 2009)

It's a Rocket Frog. Litoria nasuta, though does look somewhat similar to Marsh frogs if your not used to looking at frogs


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It's a Rocket Frog. Litoria nasuta, though does look somewhat similar to Marsh frogs if your not used to looking at frogs



nice... are they common in qld??


----------



## dottyback (Apr 18, 2009)

excellent photography!


----------

